# Question re using contact lens solution for tear stains



## IvysMom

Hi, I've seen posts here recommending contact lens solution for cleaning tear stains. However, there are so many types of contact lens products that I'm not sure which it is that people are recommending. 

Is it the rewetting drops contact lens wearers put in their eyes to lubricate the lenses, or contact lens cleaning solution that goes in the lens cases for soaking the contacts? Any particular brand you've used that you like better than another? Thanks!


----------



## Sylie

I use eye wash. I clean her eyes and the hair around them. From what I have read it should have boric acid in the ingredients. That kills the bacteria that contributes to the staining. It may or may not help to actually lighten the stains that are already present. Doing this once or twice a day will prevent new stains.

I don't think there is a difference in brands, just read the ingredients.


----------



## ToniLWilson

I have contacts and use the sensitive eye solution, this I also use on Bella daily.


----------



## hoaloha

I use a regular eye wash solution (such as Collyrium Fresh eyes or RiteAid generic equivalent) that has boric acid as an inactive ingredient. As Sylie said, just check the ingredient listing. I put 1-2 drops in the eyes and let it overflow onto the hair and then I wipe dry and comb through.


----------



## italianna82

I use Bausch & Lomb RENU drops.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I also wear contacts and was just using the Bauch & Lomb saline solution on Leila that I used myself. Then I saw where someone mentioned using Renu, so I got that the last time. I can't really tell a difference in the two saline solutions I have used, but I can tell a difference between saline solution vs plain water.


----------



## IvysMom

Thank you so much! I'm on my way to WalMart now and will pick something up. This place (the people here) is a fabulous resource!


----------



## Gongjoo

Hmmm this is an interesting thread. So when we say contact solution, can anyone be a bit more specific? Is it pure saline you are using, or multi-purpose solution, or re-wetting drops? Anyone recommend a specific brand?


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

I use Bausch & Lomb Sensitive Eyes Saline Plus. Isabella is a baby and has tear stains. I wash her eyes once or twice a day but it is an ongoing battle right now. While it doesn't eliminate the staining, it makes them less apparent. My Schnauzer had eye problems (redness, tears, gunk) and my vet told me to use Saline. It really helped his eyes; it took away the redness and I am sure it made his eyes feel better.


----------



## cindymbwright

The staining is because our babies have iron in their tears. Iron is red and the reason we get staining. Baking soda also works to get rid of the staining, but you need to make sure you don't get it into their eyes. I had my dog blue for a while and was shocked at how the baking soda took all of the blue away from his face,
which wasn't my goal. It however did a great job of making my JujuB very white.


----------



## damara23

cindymbwright said:


> The staining is because our babies have iron in their tears. Iron is red and the reason we get staining. Baking soda also works to get rid of the staining, but you need to make sure you don't get it into their eyes. I had my dog blue for a while and was shocked at how the baking soda took all of the blue away from his face,
> which wasn't my goal. It however did a great job of making my JujuB very white.



Wouldn't applying baking soda or cornstarch create a paste?

I get your supposed to dry the tears but Paris's tear streaks stay damp. Also she has red marking in between both eyes and down to her nose, I hate it!


















How long before I'll see results if I do both contact solution and baking soda or cornstarch?


----------



## edelweiss

Just quickly. . . I heard at the World Dog Show that using potato starch is better than using cornstarch (honestly can't remember why though). Also be careful about too much paste as it might get into the eye & make things worse. Personally I would never use soda---as it might be caustic. JMHO
I have been using just the cleaner (ReNu) since Nov. & posted a photo of how it is working for Lisi---all the new hair is white. She has always had tear stains since she was born. I got rid of them once when she was on an antibiotic for something else, but they came back last summer when she got Eherlichia.


----------



## Nycsparkle

I've been using renu for about a week now and I have to say, what a difference! Thanks for all the great posts!


----------



## janis

IvysMom said:


> Hi, I've seen posts here recommending contact lens solution for cleaning tear stains. However, there are so many types of contact lens products that I'm not sure which it is that people are recommending.
> 
> Is it the rewetting drops contact lens wearers put in their eyes to lubricate the lenses, or contact lens cleaning solution that goes in the lens cases for soaking the contacts? Any particular brand you've used that you like better than another? Thanks!


I have been told, its the contact eye solution, what you soak your contact lenses in. As long as it says in the ingreidients Borac Acid, as its this what helps to fade the tear stain.


----------



## Snowbody

I get the generic bottles of "eye wash" with boric acid in it. I never went for contact solution because I don't know what else is in it and I think the eye wash is cheaper than contact lens solution.


----------



## hoaloha

So, I had been using regular human eye wash (ie. Collyrium Fresh Eyes) which contains boric acid for quite awhile and do think it works. BUT, recently, I switched to my own contact lens solution BioTrue by Bausch and Lomb after doing some more research. I'm not an optometrist, but in the medical field, and it seems like all contact lens solutions (to clean and soak the lenses, not the rewetting drops) are meant to kill bacteria and fungi in order to keep your lenses and eyes as clean as possible. Boric acid is one of the ingredients as well as additional ingredients depending on the brand of solution. 

The BioTrue, according to my literature research, is ALSO formulated to help preserve an important protein called Lactoferrin which is normally present in tears and helps combat microorganisms. Even some "anti-tear stain" probiotic supplements contain lactoferrin. This is a unique claim which studies have substantiated not carried by other solutions. I do NOT have any ties to BioTrue, btw 

Now with all that mumbo-jumbo stated and behind us, I started swiping Obi's hair around his eyes daily with my BioTrue contact lens solution and it seems to be more effective that the plain old Collyrium Fresh Eyes Eye wash. BUT, a big BUT, is that I also started giving Animal Essentials Probiotics 1/4tsp daily at the same time. So, I can't say for sure which one is helping more. There is a noticeable difference to me. Granted, Obi's stains are minimal to begin with but I have noticed a good change. I still use the fresh eyes IN the eyes (1-2 drops) if I need to clear out the eye boogers. In contrast, never put the contact lens solution in the eye. If you have contact lens solution, it'd be worth a try to just swipe it on the affected hair.

I will continue with both the AE probiotics and contact lens solution and see if these good results continue or if it's just a fluke!


----------



## Cottonmoncheri

Hi I’m new here but I have been using renew too for my 15 week old Cotton.
It’s definitely working but I see light pink around his areas I have been using the solution on. Is this normal?
My steps are as follows:
Use the flea comb first
Put Renu on Cotton pad
Then wipe around his eyes with it
Then pat dry with dry cotton pad 
Is this correct ?


----------

